# Want to know how to use Python script for auto-login



## kaishuvam77 (Aug 2, 2011)

Please could you guys tell me what these peole want me to do; step by step; to be able to achieve the auto-login for Reliance Broadband.
Thanks a lot.....

Reliance Wireless broadband auto-login (and logout) script(s) | Kunal Dua

Reliance Broadnet Permanent Login System Download - Page 4


----------



## JacksonDs (Aug 8, 2011)

hello kaishuvam!!
here's some sample auto log in script using Python..


import urllib2,urllib
o = urllib2.build_opener( urllib2.HTTPCookieProcessor() )
urllib2.install_opener(o)
id='kimok222'
pw='1qaz2wsx'
p=urllib.urlencode({"id" : id, "pwd" : pw})
f=o.open("hxxps://login.plaync.co.kr/login/login", p)
data=f.read()
f.close()
#now to request something while logged *in* use this
#f=o.open()
#data=f.read()
#f.close()
Hope this helps!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I contacted one of our staff who is very good with python. He will be with you shortly.

I also moved this thread to programming as this is a local script.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Please clarify - are the scripts in your link not working properly when you run them, or are you unsure how to run them?

If the former, what errors do you get?


----------

